# canadian vintage bicycle show and swap meet



## bicycle larry (Jun 23, 2014)

a nother good show weather was good lots of bicycles .lot sold was a good day for every one. will put on more pictures on later.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm looking for stuff for a pixie engine.  have the engine but I need everything else if you know where any of that stuff can be found let me know.

I have a light delivery bike like the one in your pictures, thanks for those.

Lawrence


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 23, 2014)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

her is some more pictures i will sead some more .only can sead 10 at a time  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikiba (Jun 23, 2014)

those motorized ones are awesome...


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 23, 2014)

*canadian vintage bicycle show*

some more pictures of the show send more later  from bicycle larry


----------

